# Aquaponics setup???



## vib-E (Jun 21, 2015)

I got a tote got the top cut off.itll be 200gallon setup.what size pump will i need?i wanna do constant flooding of the bed.how many perch can be stocked in it?also is there a decent place to get grow media?been looking at websites.but kinda want first hand answers from u all thats doing this.thanks.


----------



## percidaeben (Jan 15, 2010)

vib-E said:


> I got a tote got the top cut off.itll be 200gallon setup.what size pump will i need?i wanna do constant flooding of the bed.how many perch can be stocked in it?also is there a decent place to get grow media?been looking at websites.but kinda want first hand answers from u all thats doing this.thanks.


Hey man, go check out the Home and Garden section, and search aquaponics garden. The Man has Incredible set up and information.


----------

